# Do you know Montevideo?



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

*MONTEVIDEO*









An aerial general view









Aerial view of the "Ciudad Vieja" & Downtown









One of the access to Mvd









Another access

http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k296/livandaa_1990/Montevideo/ministeriosalud.jpg
Ministry of Public Healt









Sunset in the bay









This is "Estadio Centenario" where 13 teams played for the first Fifa World Cup. Uruguay won the first cup in his stadium!!!









This is Independencia Sq. The most important square in Mvd









A part of the seaport


















This is the presidential house....(The Whithe House in Uruguay, lol!)


















This is Libertador Avenue









"Obelisco"









Independencia Sq from Solis Theater









Independencia Sq & Palacio Salvo that was the tallest building in Latin America


















City Gate, was the gate of old Montevideo

/Montevideo/mvd45.jpg 

http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k296/livandaa_1990/Montevideo/mvd44.jpg
A tunnel









Sheraton Hotel









Buildings in one of the most expensive zones in Mvd









View in the nigth of World Trade Center Montevideo, also in most expensive commercial zones









Other view of WTC









Uruguay's Parliament









Highway in Montevideo, from here you can access to all country









Houses in seafront Ave.









The "Pocitos" neighbord




























This is all of Mvd
hopefully they have enjoyed it.
Greetings.Bye


----------



## SeanB 06 (Jun 4, 2006)

absolutely. the people of the Middle East are very familiar with the beautiful city of Montevideo and have a great affinity towards Uruguay and its great culture.


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

Beautiful city and impressive pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Very good looking buildings.


----------



## Kurdistani (Feb 7, 2006)

Great pics ilignelli, Montevideo is a nice place as it seems


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

Very similar to Buenos Aires but much smaller .


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Very beautiful. Does it have a good relationship with Buenos Aires?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ The cities are known to be something like "twin" cities, but IMHO they're not. People usually call Mdeo a small Buenos Aires, but that's also a mistake. Monte is a pretty nice city. Much more quiet than Buenos Aires and smaller. There are very nice areas and I liked the old town a lot. The 18 de julio Avenue is also very beautiful. The city is plenty of beautiful squares. I also got to know the Pocitos neighbourhood, which is really beautiful. The beach athmosphere in Montevideo is some REALLY interesting thing. I don't really think a beach fits in Montevideo, but they look indeed interesting in the city.

I think the city is more vibrant in the winter, but I only got the chance to visit it in January.


----------



## cokoliso (Jun 15, 2007)

*does it have a mediterranean climate? I see fan palm trees?*

Beautiful city and large boulevards. I wish I could buy an apartment there. Are they expensive relatively? Cost of living? What kind of climate? Thanx for the photos.:banana:


----------



## BIPV (Oct 12, 2006)

cokoliso, the climate is basically Mediterranean. Winter (now) avg. 5-10, summer avg. 25-30.

Cost of living is quite cheap, depends on what you are used to now and what your income/budget is...

Here's a link to a great website to check out real estate prices: http://www.buscandocasa.com/

Can you read spanish??


----------

